# Taste of the Wild?



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

I have seen many times on here where people are saying that you shouldn't feed high protein foods to GSDs' until they are one? Why is that? What happends to them if they eat a high quality, grain free, high protein food? How can that be bad for them? Or is it just personal preference when it all comes down to it?

The reason for asking about this - I feed Isis Pedigree Lamb & Rice formula (because she wasn't eating the purina puppy food i got from the breeder when I brought her home in december, which is in a previous post) and she is now 20 weeks old. I am looking to switch to a high quality adult dog food for her. Just slow with the switch because I found a food she absolutely loves and I hate to switch her and she doesn't want to eat her food at meal times. I do want to give her a better quality food however and feel that it would be better to switch her food in the long run.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It isn't the high protien, it is the high calcium that is In the high protien, grain free kibble that is the "issue". The vast majority of grain free kibble has more calcium that is recommended for a large breed puppy. EXCEPT for Orijen LBP and 6 fish.

There are some breeders on the board that feed TOTW to their puppies the time they are weaned.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's also a precaution against pano.
Why some recommend against "puppy" formulas beyond 16 weeks rather than a whole year.
Others feel too much protien causes too much Seratonin in brain chemistry, and spazier behaviors from pups, who can already be plenty spaz.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've seen dogs who have grown too fast because of calcium levels in their food and it isnt a pretty site. Do you really want to risk your dog growing too fast because of calcium levels and being in pain every step he or she takes. Pano is not something you want your pup to live with. Wait with the TOTW or any other high calcium grain free until the right age.

Speaking of the right age... shouldn't dogs wait until 2 years old before it's safe? The above post mentioned it was a year old, but I always thought it was two years.


----------



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

I know I saw it in some posts in nutrition section that say wait a year. Hmm so do I wait til she is one years old or two years old?


----------



## Beeznik (Mar 27, 2008)

Would you say that Blue Buffalo Wilderness is bad for a 6 month old puppy then?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know about blue buffalo. I do know I've weaned 2 litters onto the pacific stream formulas and prelims that I've done look good so far as well as some of their owners that have done prelims. 

I've had puppies get pano when I fed Canidae (ALS and other formulas of theirs). I fed it for my first 5 litters. No problems with pano on the pacific stream totw formula.

I know others will disagree, but I'm going off of my own experiences with the product and xrays that have been done versus what some study says. But to each their own.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dOgIt's also a precaution against pano.
> Why some recommend against "puppy" formulas beyond 16 weeks rather than a whole year.
> Others feel too much protien causes too much Seratonin in brain chemistry, and spazier behaviors from pups, who can already be plenty spaz.


dOg, do you have any links on the seratonin/ and behavior? A friend w/ a briard male who went a little spazi in his 12-17 mos age, her breeder told her about this and I haven't been able to find info on it. Thanks, sorry to hi-jack this thread w/ this question.
I feed TOTW pacific stream as a supplement to the raw diet and plan on feeding this combo to a puppy(when I ever get one) as well. Though I will get the breeder's opinion on diet beforehand...and after having see Onyx go thru three bouts of Pano, I want to avoid it if possible w/ my next baby.


----------



## Beeznik (Mar 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI don't know about blue buffalo. I do know I've weaned 2 litters onto the pacific stream formulas and prelims that I've done look good so far as well as some of their owners that have done prelims.
> 
> I've had puppies get pano when I fed Canidae (ALS and other formulas of theirs). I fed it for my first 5 litters. No problems with pano on the pacific stream totw formula.
> 
> I know others will disagree, but I'm going off of my own experiences with the product and xrays that have been done versus what some study says. But to each their own.


Isn't it the calcium that people have a problem with in these foods? I'm no expert but that's what I've read. It seems that Blue Buffalo only has 1.0% min calcium.

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/wilderness.shtml

Do those ingrediants look ok?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ive seen some foods that list close to 1% calcium as a minimum value but are still at 2% on an "as fed" basis. you probably would have to contact Blue Buffalo to get this number. it would be nice if they would all list the min and max or just the max %.


----------



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know whether to wait one year or two years to feed totw? Or is it up to the owners discretion? Seeing that many people feed their pups many different things and many different ways. I went on the TOTW website under the faq section and I saw this.

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/faq/

Can I feed this food to my large breed puppy?
Yes. All of the Taste of the Wild formulas meet the nutritional needs for growing puppies. Large breed puppies should be fed a little differently than small or medium breed puppies in order to control their growth rate. Overfeeding calories can lead to rapid growth, which puts stress on the developing bones and joints. It is important to keep your large breed puppy in lean body condition - ask your vet how to determine whether your puppy is lean or too heavy. You may have to adjust the feeding amount up or down from what is indicated on the package, the package just provides an estimate of the amount to feed and every puppy is a bit different. 

This is there protein, fat content, etc of the High Prairie Canine Formula.
Guaranteed Analysis %: 
Crude Protein Minimum 32 
Crude Fat Minimum 18 
Moisture Maximum 10 
Crude Fiber Maximum 3 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * Minimum 2.8 
Sodium Maximum 0.3 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * Minimum 0.3 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 

What I don't find on here are the Calcium levels for the food.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

it's close to 2%


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: V-ShepherdAnyone know whether to wait one year or two years to feed totw? Or is it up to the owners discretion?


it qualifies as all life stages because it meets the AAFCO standards to be labelled as such. aafco standards are rather broad, and depend on a board with pet industry reps serving on it as much as they depend on science, IMHO. it really comes down to your comfort level. as angela stated, all the TOTW varieties ar between 1.9-2.1% calcium. its not real high like innova evo, but it is as high as other grainfree kibbles whose manufacturers recommend waiting until after one year.


----------

